# some general advice please



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

i brought a little ferret yesterday and would just like some tips really, what they might like as a treat? how best to handle her? and just any thing that might help really. And with her being female abit of advice on when to get her spayed. thank you [she hasn't got a name yet either ]


----------



## jediwarrior (Nov 12, 2008)

congrats on your new baby i sent u a pm. Firstly i`d say get her a friend so she is not lonley and give her lots of handling and love. Babies can be nippy so be patient and let her know biting is wrong lol. Ferrets can be spayed at 6 months of age so round december January time dependin on her age now but please have loads of fun and remember ferrets are addictive lol


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

jediwarrior said:


> congrats on your new baby i sent u a pm. Firstly i`d say get her a friend so she is not lonley and give her lots of handling and love. Babies can be nippy so be patient and let her know biting is wrong lol. Ferrets can be spayed at 6 months of age so round december January time dependin on her age now but please have loads of fun and remember ferrets are addictive lol


thank you for the pm i had a look around your web page and it was very helpful thank you :thumbup:


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

awwkt i love baby ferrets ^_^ 
Ferratone was my saviour  My boys wont let me do anything without it lol (they're still a bit boisterous) they love it :thumbup:


----------

